# Deal or No Deal?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Ride Anthem Boa + 5150 Stroke 164 wide + Flow Flite 3 = $470 + tax

BOARD - 5150 Snowboarding | Boards | Stroke 

BINDINGS - Flow Flite 3 Snowboard Bindings 2010

BOOTS - Ride Anthem Boa Snowboard Boots 2010

YES OR NO?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

FrostyFreeman said:


> Ride Anthem Boa + 5150 Stroke 164 wide + Flow Flite 3 = $470 + tax
> 
> BOARD - 5150 Snowboarding | Boards | Stroke
> 
> ...


id say nada cuz the quality of the products arent so great


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

quality of all three or which ones?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

FrostyFreeman said:


> quality of all three or which ones?


well the flite 3's have low quality and 5150's arent so ideal for a good board. the athems may be fine but do they fit good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah ive changed the package. Im now lookin at the Ride Machete + The Anthem Boa boots and im still up in the air on bindings. getting so many mixed reviews on so many bindings. i guess i need to just pick it and go with it? im stuck haha. HELP


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Machete is a good board. There's a guy on here selling Machete 158 or 162 for $300 shipped, I bought mine from him, no problems, and a friend just ordered a DH from him, too.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/23506-new-boards-sale-few-contrabands.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks a lot bro. i just sent him a message. any suggestions on bindings? im so stuck haha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lots of boots here for cheap. Skis.com is the same company as Snowboards.net

Mens Snowboard Boots

A little more pricey

Mens Snowboard Boots

Bindings:

I don't know your boot size, but if it fits medium bindings these are sick deals

Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2009

Ride NRC Snowboard Bindings 2009

K2 Auto Snowboard Bindings 2009

If you want Flows, search around the net for last years NXTs. Here are some I found.

Flow NXT AT Men's Medium 2009 White Snowboard Bindings | Overstock.com

New Flow NXT AT White Mens M snowboard bindings 2009 - eBay (item 380163262129 end time Feb-25-10 23:12:44 PST)


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i have 08 nxt's and they rock!!! i saw somebody on this forum selling 09's for 100 shipped. Thats a great deal but if you want new i guess pay the 140 but these are top notch bindings


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

FrostyFreeman said:


> thanks a lot bro. i just sent him a message. any suggestions on bindings? im so stuck haha


Sierrasnowboard and Evogear are starting to get close to crazy prices. I'd check them out...
Ride has a pretty good reputation (I'm using some since my plastic ones gave out and Ride makes theirs out of metal). Rome did, but I'm gunshy since my United's completely failed on me (got recalled, but it cut a day short, and God knows they're precious enough...)

What do you want to do? It doesn't completely matter as long as it gets you on the mountain, but we can slightly tailor it to your needs if you tell us.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Support your local shop!!!

Dont be a turd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

right well im lookin in to doin everything and workin my way up. Im gonna be spending the next 4 years at the very least there for college and hope to live there after college so im lookin for somethin that will last and not fail me right out of the gate but i dont expect it to hold up for the whole time. i think the best for me would be the best all around bind but who knows?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

In the end i will work through the shop but im just trying to find what i need haha


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

FrostyFreeman said:


> thanks a lot bro. i just sent him a message. any suggestions on bindings? im so stuck haha


He's got some contrabands that look nice but I've heard mixed reviews and that the weird toe strap breaks alot.

Crazy prices on the '09 Burton Cartels at Sierra if you don't mind a hot pink binding ($109 and use a coupon code 'facebook10' for another 10% off). The '10 Cartels in all colors (orange, white, black, purple) I think are $160 (145 with coupon). Rome Targas will be about $158 with the coupon code. Rome 390s about 135ish. Union Force gets rave reviews...

Any of these bindings will be solid. I love my cartels enough that I'm thinking about getting a second pair to put on my second snowboard, but I really feel like I should at least _try_ something new.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah but ill check those out. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> Support your local shop!!!
> 
> Dont be a turd.


Summit Sports is the local shop here in Michigan so you sir fail pretty badly here for making assumptions.

Oh, Summit Sports owns Skis.com and Snowboards.net.


----------

